# Tire Studs/Spikes for snow & ice use



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking for input on winter tires. 

As a kid I made some bald tamiya buggy tires into ice studs by putting about 40 #6 nuts and bolts in each one. 

Fast forward twenty years, one of the buggies has bald tires and there's a snow packed driveway waiting. So I decide to give the old studded tires a shot. HOLY COW! They hook way harder than my regular tires in dry conditions. How did I forget about their awesomeness???

Ebay has plastic spikes for RC tires, but they're plastic. So I'm wondering how good they really are, and if there's other options. The nut and bolt routine is massively tedious, and the tires are quite heavy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

back in the early 80s we used carpet tacks , pushed through from the inside using silicone to hold the heads


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Tacks are certainly a budget solution. When you say tacks do you mean like a thumb tack? Not sure I follow you on carpet tacks, all I can think of is tack strips.


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

carpet tacks yes like the ones used on strips
large head and very pointie


----------

